# HH Stadt und Land: Stammtischtreffen



## Rabbit (27. November 2001)

Hi Bikers!

Wollte mal hören, ob Interesse an einem Treffen bei einem gemütlich Bierchen (oder was anderes) besteht.

Als Treffpunkt stelle ich mir das Brauhaus "John Schmidt" in der Stadt, nahe U-Rödingsmarkt vor. Ist wohl für jeden irgendwie gut zu erreichen und vor allem zentral.


Also, bekundet doch einfach mal euer Interesse und stimmt bei der Umfrage, wann's euch besser passen würde.

Harry


----------



## Bischi (27. November 2001)

also ich hab einfach mal für  Donnerstag gestimmt, da ja Mehrfachnennungen nicht möglich sind *g*, was soviel heissen soll, dass mir jeder Termin recht ist .  Ich denke mal, daß ein Termin in der Woche wohl sinvoller ist, da die meisten wohl am Wochenende andere Sachen vorhaben (WAS ICH MIR NICHT VORSTELLEN KANN !!!!!)

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjs (28. November 2001)

ob das gut zu erreichen ist is auslegeungssache. für mich (ich wohne gar net in hamnburg verbringe aber trotzdem mehere stunden am tag da....  was mach ich wohl ??) ist alles schelcht. würd aber gerne mal mit euch zusammen ne runde drehen. net zu schnell weil ich mal denke das ich immoment net auf m leistungshöhepunkt bin, weil ich gerade net so viel zeit hatte (krankheit + viel stress). aber ich quäl mich auch dann mal *gg*.................. so long ur DD


----------



## jockel (28. November 2001)

Ihr armen Nordlichter, da kommt schon mal einer auf die Idee einen anständigen Stammtisch (SfdW-Nord) ins Leben zu rufen und kaum was passiert. Das sich Bischi meldet war ja klar, der hat aber auch fast einen ganzen Tag gebraucht und dann noch Freerider Teufel-Hund.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das ESK B/B nicht vielleicht Lehrgänge zur Installation vernünftiger Stammtische und des Kamfes für den WF anbieten sollte. Die "Studenten" müßten selbstverständlich für An- und Abreise sowie Freihaltung des Hohen Rates sorgen.  

Wenn Interesse besteht, meldet Euch.


----------



## Bischi (28. November 2001)

Was macht Ihr da unten eigentlich die ganze Zeit  ? Hier oben gibbet auch Studis die arbeiten. da kann man nicht die ganze Zeit im Forum abgammeln, hihi...

mfg, Bischi (Ex-Thälmann-Pionier)


----------



## jockel (28. November 2001)

Hallo Bischi,
wir haben rechtzeitig fertig gemacht und haben jetzt Kohle und Zeit ohne Ende, so daß wir uns das Forum rund um die Uhr leisten können  .

Wie mir zugespielt wurde kommst Du von Rügen. Sag mal von wo konkret. Ist rein Interesshalber. Ich liebe die Insel wie sie jetzt noch ist. Allerdings befürchte ich den geplanten Autobahnanschluß und das was dann kommt und sich jetzt schon in Binz und Konsorten abzeichnet.


----------



## rob (28. November 2001)

meine theorie zu der geringen beteiligung an rabbits vorhaben ein bikertreffen zu organisieren gliedert sich in meherere punkte (die als hilfestellung angesehen werden können um die augenscheinlichen probleme in der hansestadt zu überwinden):

1. hamburg mußte keine 40jährige spaltung "durchleiden", was ein wiedervereinen und ein damit einhergehendes höheres interesse an gesellschaftlichem regionalen interessenaustausches erschwert bzw. nicht so fruchtbar fördert wie hier in berlin, 
2. in hamburg kann man wohl kein geographie studieren,
3. aufgrund der für den mountainbikesport noch ungüstigeren lage und ein noch viel auffälligeres fehlen an bergigen oder wenigstens hügligen erhebungen in größerer menge ist das interesse und die dichte an mountainbikern geringer,
4. hamburg und umgebung wurde von der elektronischen revolution und dem dazugehörigen internet noch sogut wie kaum erfasst,
5. in hamburg und umgebung wohnen nur etwa halb so viel menschen wie in berlin, was die wahrscheinlichkeit (in verbinding mit punkt 3. und 4.) via internet auf einen hamburger biker in diesem forum zu stoßen maßgeblich senkt.


ich hoffe trotzdem das ihr in naher zukunft eine schlagkräftige truppe zusammenstellen könnt um in vereinter kraft für die verbreitung des bergradsportes und herstellung des weltfriedens zu kämpfen!

grüße, rob


----------



## Bischi (28. November 2001)

das hört sich ja derbe konspirativ an . Warst Du IM bei der Staasi ?  LOL..    also eigentlich komm ich aus Bergen, was Rügens Mittelpunkt und Kreisstadt ist. Und die Autobahnanbindung ist das Beste was Rügen je passiert ist. Oder biste schon mal 6 Stunden von HH nach Rügen gefahren ? IM SOMMER !!!   wenn dat dingen fertig ist, kann man auch mal in unter 2,5h da hinfahren, hihi....

@rob:   also soweit ich weiss is hamburg doch eine der neue-medien-technischen Hauptstädte Deutschlands oder ? und was hat geographie mit mountainbiken zu tun  . aber du hast schon recht, die meisten hamburger sind echt nicht so richtig kontaktfreudig...  und wenn cih mal einen auf´m bike einhole, gibt er gleich schub was das zeugs hällt *g*  man..   bei 40 sachen auf´m radweg kann man jemandem echt schwer ´n gespräch aufdrängen...   das dauert dann immer n paar ampeln lang *grins*. wenn die leute merken, dass sie einen nicht abhängen können, lassen sie sich schon mal auf´n gespräch ein, dass ist meine erfahrung...


in diesem Sinne, Happy Trails und Radwege....


----------



## jockel (28. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *das hört sich ja derbe konspirativ an . Warst Du IM bei der Staasi?
> *


Konkret, Alder, woher weiß Du? 



> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Und die Autobahnanbindung ist das Beste was Rügen je passiert ist. Oder biste schon mal 6 Stunden von HH nach Rügen gefahren ? IM SOMMER !!!   wenn dat dingen fertig ist, kann man auch mal in unter 2,5h da hinfahren, hihi....
> *


Naja, ich sage mir: Der Weg ist da Ziel und es dauert eben wie es dauert. Aber wenn Rügen erst mal ans Autobahnnetz angeschlossen ist dann erstickt die schöne Insel unter der Karawane. Jede Wette. Und dann, möchte ich zumindest, nicht mehr in der Granitz oder auf Jasmund biken.


----------



## Bischi (28. November 2001)

da is doch jetzt Nationalpark...   wenn sie dich da erwischen, hacken sie dir beide Hände ab *gg*...    und ersticken ?  naja..   mehr Touries als da im moment schon sind gehen gar nicht...  hihi...



mfg, Bischi


----------



## rob (28. November 2001)

ok...vielleicht sind nicht alle meiner aufgelisteten punkte soo sehr stichhaltig  

zur geographie: von den 3/4 studenten in den reihen des eisenschweinkaders der IBC B/B sind 2 lernende dieser fachrichtung (mich eingeschlossen). für eine verallgemeinerung ist die dieser statistik zugrundeliegende menge an personen vielleicht noch nicht gannnz ausreichend...

im übrigen seheh ich den autobahnbau anner ostsee auch eher kritisch, wegen der durchschneidung und zerstörung der landschaft (noch schlimmer bei der thüringer-wald-autobahn - den leuten würd ich am liebtsen den kopf umdrehen!!!).

rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjs (29. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von jockel _
> *dann noch Freerider Teufel-Hund.
> *



eh, nix gegen meinen name.........


----------



## Rabbit (29. November 2001)

Danke danke für die Schützenhilfe 
Aber zu den von rob angesprochenen Punkten muß ich noch Stellung nehmen:

zu 1) Da könnte durchaus was wares dran sein! Nicht umsonst werden wir "Wikinger" ja in der ganzen Republik als ein eher kühles Völkchen bezeichnet!

zu 2) In Hamburg kann man fast *alles* studieren. Soweit mir aus meiner Studienzeit bekannt auch Geographie. Das widerum führt zu der von Bischi angesprochenen These: Was hat der MTB-Sport mit Geographie zu tun?

zu 3) Ich sehe Hamburg von der Lage her für den MTB-Sport nicht ungünstiger als Berlin! Wie mir aus sicherer Quelle berichtet wurde besitzen doch alle Mitglieder des Eisenschweinkaders IBC B/B die selben digitalen Geländeinformationen der Top50. Dann schau dir bitte mal die Gegend südlich der Elbe an. Dort wirst Du etwas lesen können wie "Harburger Berge". Ja, richtig gehöhrt ...
*Berge* ! Und die sind schweißtreibend sage ich dir!

zu 4) Wie Bischi schon sagte: Hamburg ist 'ne Medienstadt!
Also widerlegt 

zu 5) Mag sein, daß in HH und umgebung weniger Menschen wohnen als in Berlin, aber wegen Punkt 5 haben mehr einen Internetzugang 

OK, aber wie ich sehe, gibt's immer noch zu wenige Zusagen!

Ihr sollt hier in dem Thread nicht labern! Ihr sollt zusagen 

Bis denn


----------



## Rabbit (29. November 2001)

Hm, 3 "Zusagen" bisher ...

wer von euch Berlinern unterwandert hier unser *hamburger* Stammtischtreffen?
Ich selbst habe nämlich nicht abgestimmt. Als Bischi zustimmte war es also 1. Dann vermutlich noch der teuflische Hund  ...
Also???

Sehr konspirativ, wirklich sehr konspirativ ...


----------



## Flachlandbiker (29. November 2001)

ich wars ich wars  







ich war der dritte im bunde... 


gruxx
Jens


----------



## jockel (29. November 2001)

*3 (in Worten: DREI) - SUPER*

Dann könnt Ihr Euch ja in einer Telefonzelle am Fischmarkt treffen  
Donnerstag ist natürlich, aufgrund des parallel verlaufenden ESK-SfdW, sehr zu empfehlen. Sozusagen eine Bündelung der Kräfte. Wir könnten dann, wenn der Platz mal wieder nicht ausreicht, an Euch denken und einen mitheben  .

   

Alles Gute nach Hamburg


----------



## Flachlandbiker (29. November 2001)

mach dich nur lustig...







  

gruxx
der 3te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (29. November 2001)

zum foto:

anscheinend kam es zu rangeleien um den besten platz in der telefonzelle...   

  

rob


----------



## Flachlandbiker (29. November 2001)

nee,

ein berliner wollte mit in dei zelle    


 

gruxx
Jens


----------



## Rabbit (29. November 2001)

OK, selbst wenn wir nur zu viert sind sollten wir mal den Anfang machen.

Ich schlage schonmal den nächsten Donnerstag vor:

Also merken:

*Donnerstag den ... ups, das wäre ja dann Nicolaus ... 6.12.2001*

Irgendwelche Einwände? Vielleicht familiäre Zwänge  ?

Einzelheiten folgen dann noch!!! Evtl. können wir's ja auch auf Freitag schieben.


----------



## Flachlandbiker (29. November 2001)

Nikolaus ist doch prima,







also ich wäre dabei... 

Nenn nur Ort, Datum und Zeit....


----------

